# We need a better TIP based system



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Driver quality sucks

Drivers to make any $ just game Uber and the Pax

Uber needs to cut the rate per mile by 75% but push an active campaign to its base that drivers need tips.

If you cant make tips you exit, if you offer service you will be net better off.

Supply of drivers indicates there is ZERO issue with the pay today. Quality of drivers indicates Uber has a problem. (And I have seen zero correlation between rates and quality)


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Quality of drivers indicates Uber has a problem. (And I have seen zero correlation between rates and quality)


Quality of drivers just means Uber needs to add a human element to the driver approval system, therefore reducing the number of approved drivers and ensuring the "higher quality" drivers are out there on the road.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't feed the troll. Just check his other threads.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't feed the troll. Just check his other threads.


I have a history of this. Even ended up on Troll st. in Seattle's Fremont area due to feeding.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HighRollinG said:


> Driver quality sucks
> 
> Drivers to make any $ just game Uber and the Pax
> 
> ...


I just like his avatar pic...8>)

Reminds me of this cousin...

Rakos


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't feed the troll. Just check his other threads.


Yeah, but this troll begs the question: If you allow underaged parents to leave a dirty diaper in your ride, will that translate into increased tips?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bmedle said:


> Yeah, but this troll begs the question: If you allow underaged parents to leave a dirty diaper in your ride, will that translate into increased tips?


Not too sure about that...

Butt...if you leave it in there...

Until the late nite bar run...

It would be ripe enuff...

And the pax hungry enuff...

Might not need to stop at Taco Bell...8>)

Win...win...for all...

Rakos








PS. Look at the bright side...I had a pic that was MUCH worse...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Driver quality sucks
> 
> Drivers to make any $ just game Uber and the Pax
> 
> ...


I realize you're trolling and ridiculous, but I just need to tell you how funny you are - you are officially the only one on the planet, drivers And pax included, who thinks drivers are paid too much. I'm sure your movement to lower rates will come to fruition, lolol.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

HighRollinG said:


> Driver quality sucks
> 
> Drivers to make any $ just game Uber and the Pax
> 
> ...


Bad idea.


----------

